# Why are we Senior members??



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I am a senior member along with many others on the site. Why do we qualify????

I thought it may have been the length if time we had subscribed. But I see someone who joined in 2013 is one!!

If it is our age, why? 

I'm suprised no-one has yet raised this point, but maybe as I am a Senior Member I have missed it?????!!!

Val


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This might help - http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/128122-what-kind-member-you-why.html


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't worry about being called a senior member even if you are.
Like a lot of forums nowadays it is down to how many posts you make, no idea how many you have to make before you become senior though.

Barry


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

Post count effects your user title. I am working on setting it up so you can enter a custom user title. 

-Philip


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that senior membership is not a better word for subscriber, lo and behold it is not, it is based on your postings.
Why we do not keep to Member or guest I am sure defeats me.
If you bring in custom then all sorts of problems will arise.Even if only in jest at the time.
I am beginning to wonder if many of the changes have been really thought through.I would have thought that if you had lopped off a lot of the rubbish additions made on here, yes I do mean all those damm buttons,before you changed over it might have been smoother. But reading between the lines I assume this was not possible.
I shall not well on this subject.Spring is here or around the corner, depending where you are, time to shake the cobwebs off the motorhome and GO.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Tahnks VS Admin. A thankless task trying to please everyone.

Cabby - I agree re getting the mh out and getting going. Just got the mh back from its servicing and now making lists of everything to put in to it ready for some slighly warmer weather.
Been snowing here n Lancaster and looks like it may start again.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do all those tens of thousands of "last poster" contributions add to seniority  :surprise::spam1:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it's hilarious that someone who calls themselves oldtart is upset at being called senior member. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that what you call plane speaking then.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am a senior member

Of course I am

Wisdom, age, knowledge

What are you quibbling about

Me serene in the knowledge

I am just what is needed on this foram

Aldra


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I suspect that for most it should read 'Senior Moment'

I cant believe this thread exists...of all the issues this has to be way down the list and is just diverting resource away from the real issues surely


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Tahnks VS Admin. A thankless task trying to please everyone.
> 
> Cabby - I agree re getting the mh out and getting going. Just got the mh back from its servicing and now making lists of everything to put in to it ready for some slighly warmer weather.
> Been snowing here n Lancaster and looks like it may start again.


Sorry to be argumentative but how have they tried to please every one? there are several threads asking for changes and additions, all I've seen so far is an off to change the senior/junior categories to perhaps custom, they seem to be doing exactly as before and say next to nothing, little comments here and there of no importance and no actions that we can see, I'm sure I'm not the only one to have PMd them, I expect they didn't get an answer either.

I cannot deny that the site is better in some small ways, but for my money the old one wasn't that bad, at least most new how to use it, OK the quotes didn't work, and this system is better, and you can add more files to a post, but it is otherwise very hap hazard, so many way to see the posts, none of which seems to please everyone, the one which does is only available on the blue bar before logging in then it disappears and needs to be searched out under user CP, which is a mindblowingly stupid place to put
it.

It's time they actually started telling us what they are doing, or proposing and less of leaving us in the dark.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

You've got it wrong 747. Who says I'm upset!!!??:grin2:

Sandra, says it all!

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are so right Val

Heathcliffe, my love, swoon and get over it
People like me and Val

Are a beacon

We don't know everything

But we tend to know everyone

And all the things they reveal
That makes them special

Now you on the lonely moors
Well good and bad
I'm still smitten 

Well a bit smitten anyway
Sandra alias aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as a senior member

I read all posts 

I listen and watch everyone's responses

I know if you post you are down

I know if you post you are up

I know if your MH has problems
I know if you post you have problems

And my thoughts are there with you all

I have problems

And I know

You are all the first to post in support

It's why I stay on this forum

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Aldra, are you still getting problems signing in.Or is that iPad ok now.Agree with your sentiments.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No cabby

It's just friends there to support

There to care

There to lift through the bad times

And through the good times

Actually just there

It is special to me

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> No cabby
> 
> It's just friends there to support
> 
> ...


As you are for others Sandra, this site helps keep me sane, you should have seen me before :laugh:

Sue


----------

